# Cream of Wheat...Sol or Insol fiber?



## nubythedog (Nov 11, 2002)

Looking at the ingrediants, the major one is Wheat Farina. What is that? The rest of the ingrediats are various minerals and vitamins. There is no Sol or Insoluable % on the box. As I'm having an IBS episode, I'm questioning everything before I eat it. Rice is great, but I'm getting tired of dry rice.


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi- Cream of wheat is safe for most people. If you're feeling at all unsure though, get Cream of Rice instead.Best,Heather


----------



## nubythedog (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks Heather! You can add me to the list of people that can "somewhat" tolerate Cream of Wheat. I'll stick with rice for a bit longer I think. By the way, I just ordered your First Year book...I'm the guy from NC who can't type. I hope there's a lot of better food items in there that are easy to cook because rice is getting WAY old


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Aha! So that's you!







There's detailed diet info in the First Year and a few recipes. There are a lot more recipes in Eating for IBS (because it's a cookbook). There are quite a few recipes on the website you can try - more interesting than rice!Check here for EFI recipes web page For fast and easy recipes, check Heather Cooks here web page And for a whole entire IBS recipe and cooking board, check here web page Best,Heather


----------

